# Flooring of your stalls/barns........



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

What does everyone have?
We opted to go with leveling the clay soil and putting our mats over the top of that. That worked out great through the winter, but our last two big rain storms (this last one is the one causing all the flooding in Louisville right now) has wreaked havoc on the whole situation out there and I have decided it's time to try something different. Right now, I think I will be going with a bed of crusher fines 4-5 inches deep, compacted and matted over the top of that. I suppose I am most looking to hear from anyone who has used crusher fines - are they really all they are cracked up to be for a "sub-floor" for stalls? It seems to be the hot ticket for people out here, but is not something I have encountered using where I lived before.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

The floor in our barn is concrete, but where the cross ties are, we have rubber mats down, and each stall is completely lined with rubber mats.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

look below, double post


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

We have Equitare. It is a layer of gravel, then ontop of that is a plastic egg carton looking thing 2" deep. Then after you put that ontop, you put gravel in that, starting at a corser gravel, working up to a nice fine gravel. And it makes all the urine or water disapate down, and all you have to clean up is the soiled shavings. It also shock absorbing so the horse's legs are taken care of. I would highly recomend it, and could take soem pictures tommarow if you like


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

You should probably take a look at drainage issues out side of the barn first. Do you have gutters? Gutters, overhangs, drains in front of barn doors and access points or you could always poor a concrete footing around your barn to keep water from seeping in.


----------

